# 3ft Hillstream Tank



## DanV

This is my second post here. I have introduced myself.

This thread is about my 3ft hillstream tank. Specs to follow:

Size: 3ft - 100l
Filtration: 1200lph powehead with internal manifold and sponge filter, 3000lph wavemaker and a Aquaclear 300 HOB.
Light: 2X T5's
Substrate: Pool Filter Sand
Hardscape: Collected in the nature
Ferts: NPK now and then.
CO2: none
There is a heater, but I don't use it. I sometimes have to cool the water with a fan.

Flora: Mosses and algae
Fauna: Pseudogastromyzon cheni/myersi
			Stiphodon atropurpureus
			Danio kyathit
			Zippr loach
			Homaloptera smithi

This tank has reached equilibrium. I can add NPK, leave the lights on for long, with no CO2, and the algae will stay away, except the GDA, which I want.

The aim of this tank is to simulate the hillstream environment, provide natural food, and to be minimum maintenance. I literally only have to top up and clean the front glass. Water stays good condition and fish are happy.
My gobies have become extremely active and vibrant, which is a good sign.

Below is a "timeline" of how the tank progressed through the 2 or more years.









Further, here's a few pics of my fish.

Stiphodon atropurpureus:





















Pseudogastromyzon cheni/meyersi:









Zipper loach:









Homaloptera smithi:









I also had a crab in there at a time:












I have been on the hunt for Sewellia lineolata for about 2 years but it is impossible to find in SA. But there might be hope. This tank is fascinating me every day and is getting even better. This is the most successful tank I have ever had. I know it's not eye-candy, but it is wonderful, it has a personality and is unique. I am always looking for more suitable fish for this tank. I might even convert my 4ft into a river setup as well!


----------



## darren636

thanks for sharing

 I know nothing about these fish but its a fascinating world you've created


----------



## DanV

I know it's not the most popular style or fish, but hopefully it will insnpire others.

The last FTS is very bad. I will post a better one soon enough.


----------



## Crumbs

very intriguing, liking how naturally green the rocks have become


----------



## pepedopolous

Love the river tank, I've always wanted one like this!

It's a shame you can't get _Sewellia_ where you are. For me they seem to be easier to get than _Stiphodon, (_maybe because some people have succeeded in breeding them?). I think they often end-up in community tanks which are obviously a far cry from their natural habitat.

P


----------



## DanV

pepedopolous said:


> Love the river tank, I've always wanted one like this! It's a shame you can't get Sewellia where you are. For me they seem to be easier to get than Stiphodon, (maybe because some people have succeeded in breeding them?). I think they often end-up in community tanks which are obviously a far cry from their natural habitat.


 
Thank you very much. Yes it's a real big pity that I can't get them down here. There is one shop who can get them from Vietnam, but it depends if they decide to place an order from there. My needs obviously don't take priority. I've heard of people keeping Sewellia in a planted tank with an airstone, and claiming that they sit on the airstone because "it tickles them". Damn. It's because they are suffocating.


----------



## TOO

It is so great to see a tank dedicated to these wonderful fish. Here in Denmark every shop has lineolata, but 99% are sold to people looking for a catchy fish and no idea about their natural environment. A hillstream tank is on my to do list. The Stiphodon are lovely. As I understand they never breed in aquaria?

Thomas


----------



## DanV

Wow you are very lucky. The Stiphodon CAN spawn. It has happened, but the fry undergoes metamorphoses in the ocean, so they can't be raise in the aquarium.


----------



## Lindy

Nice tank and great to see such beautiful fish being kept in an envrionment that suits them.


----------



## Big Andy

Looks like it has just been plucked from a stream. I love the way it has evolved over the years......good job!!


----------



## DanV

ldcgroomer said:


> Nice tank and great to see such beautiful fish being kept in an envrionment that suits them.


 


Big Andy said:


> Looks like it has just been plucked from a stream. I love the way it has evolved over the years......good job!!


 

That's exactly what I am trying to acheive! Thanks!


----------



## KrishP

Looks like a perfect home for stiphodons and btw where did you get your Stiphodon atropurpureus? I have been looking for these everywhere!
Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## DanV

Hi. I live in South Africa. So I got them at PetStop a while ago.


----------



## KrishP

Your so lucky to find them! They are no where to be found in the UK.


----------



## DanV

Really? But the downside is, they were ALL males...


----------



## KrishP

Ahh but the males are colourfull


----------



## DanV

Got some P.cheni/myersi fry!

Could identify 3 so far.


----------



## brodnig

Awesome tank pal.

congratulations on the fry!


----------



## DanV

Thanks!


----------



## DanV

I counted 28 fry this morning. Here's some pics from a week ago.


----------



## Lindy

Amazing pics of beautiful fish.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet

Nice work on that tank!
(you had better not look to my white cube i guess)


----------



## DanV

ldcgroomer said:


> Amazing pics of beautiful fish.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


Edvet said:


> Nice work on that tank!
> (you had better not look to my white cube i guess)


Oh trust me I have looked at your Sewellia with much envy.


----------



## Hamza

One of te best hill stream setup I have seen.

I very much like to grow such algae in non-planted tanks. You simply achieve by highlight and macro dosing?


----------



## DanV

Hamza said:


> One of te best hill stream setup I have seen.
> 
> I very much like to grow such algae in non-planted tanks. You simply achieve by highlight and macro dosing?


Thank you very much!
Yes, relatively strong light (78W T5) for about 14 hours a day and a lot of NPK ferts. At first hair/thread algae will grow, as well as BBA. The hair alae phases out and the BBA I killed with H2O2. I now get clado, unfortunately.


----------



## Leesey

Hi
This is a lovely set up i had one similar around 2 years ago and i had Sewellia lineolata and other species in there.

It was an amazing setup to watch and also to run i used to love it.


----------



## DanV

Nice. Thanks! It's true, one can sit and watch it for hours.


----------



## DanV

The tank has been redone in the meantime and I also got my hands on a group of Sewellias, which has multiplied since.


----------



## pepedopolous

This tank is giving me serious MTS (multiple tank syndrome) urges!

P


----------



## drodgers

Very nice I love a good bio-type tank.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977

Great tank, and amazing looking fish! Am looking for some Sewellias for a new project, this only makes my wish or them stronger!


----------



## Edvet

Can you do a full tank shot?


----------



## Crossocheilus

Could you list all the fish you have in their?


----------



## Lindy

I love all the stripey little  babies. They obviously  like it in there!


----------



## GreenNeedle

There seem to be 3 different patterns on the Sewellia.  Some with stripes running along their bodies.  Some more like blotches and others with a vertical stripe.

Are they different or are they just variances?


----------

